# ComboDrive Tray problems.



## 144 (May 18, 2005)

I have a DVD comboDrive, Samsung. The Tray eject button on the Drive does not work, The tray doesnt eject.
How ever when I right-click in explorer and press eject on the drive, it ejects with some sloppiness; and I have to give a push for the tray to go back inside --> can I fix this at home? or do I need to go to a rude hardware vendor????

I think my actual problem is in the switch (eject).
Because, there is small LED next to it which is supposed to light up when I press it, which does not. When I do it in OS, (winXP pro sp2), eject from the right-click menu over the drive, that LED lights up.. So i deduced that the problem must beinherent in the switch/button.


----------



## Calcatian (May 18, 2005)

U need 2 go 2 their Service center - carry a small audio recorder with u hidden in ur pocket - they will replace a band or something like that and laught @ it saying this is something all of their customers have 2 go through - record that conversation - sue them - earn Rs. 1,000,00 in damage - buy LiteOn or BenQ DVD writer ....
<If only I had the time...>
My combo has the same nakhra & even after service it reappeared + it doesn't write (works only as a reader) just coz I tried 2 burn a 90min/800MB disk which the box says it supports + It is not detected in 98 + it makes my system hand every now and then + the guy @ their Service center dropped it from hand & it has some deep dents and crack marks + my warranty isn't over yet but man  I'm so p!55ed off...
and oh, 1 of their technicians evn suggstd "u shud hav bought it after doing some investigation"...

So I did a bit of investigation and found that SS & Toshiba optical drives ek hi maa ki aulad hai.... so stay away from Toshiba 2..

<And it all started bcause of Digit's  free DVD policy... now i 2 wanna vote against Digit in that Digit SUX poll.. >

Got the picture 

U r luckier than me man 

Like, "Lucky  have time 4 a laugh ...   "


----------



## GameAddict (May 18, 2005)

*Search for rubber band trick*

This problem with Samsung Drives was discussed...search the forum for the rubber band trick to solve this problem for some time.


----------



## Calcatian (May 18, 2005)

yeah and looze yor shot @ Rs. 1,000,00


----------



## 144 (May 19, 2005)

GameAddict, 
I always search the forum before my posts - I am sorry, but I didn't think mine would be fixed with a rubber-band , cos my combo eject button has a little green LED - when I press "eject" but, the led doesnt even light --> but when I press eject by right clicking the drive --> the LED lights and the tray comes out with a sloppy jerk.. If the band was faulty or something , wouldn't come out right..


----------



## Charley (May 19, 2005)

Just before opening this post,I checked on the texts mentioned in the topic and it just came to my mind that u own a Samsung drive. Dude I have to ask u, didnt u get any drive to choose other than the worst rated SAMSUNG.


----------



## Calcatian (May 19, 2005)

it that post was 4 me, then here is the story...
remember, digit started a scheme with SS when they launched DVD 
I thought if Digit is promoting it, how bad it can be 


> <And it all started bcause of Digit's free DVD policy... now i 2 wanna vote against Digit in that Digit SUX poll.. >



So I posted an order by filling up the included form.... waited 4 2 eons..... got frustrated and cancellled the cheque... bought it myself..

And, I missed a point up there... while "servicing", they somehow flashed the firmware 2 an really older version of a completely different older model.. now when I DLed the proper rom, it is refusing 2  be applied saying its a diff. model...
And the "wont write but hang your compu" nakhra started b4 it was slammed 2 floor. So b prepared 144


----------



## 144 (May 19, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in , 
Although I have a samsung drive it is not my choice, I bought this second hand PC from a friend and it came with 2 Drives. A Samsung Combo and an ASUS DVD RW.
Although I did not like ASUS nor Samsung drives - I didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## GameAddict (May 19, 2005)

144 said:
			
		

> GameAddict,
> I always search the forum before my posts - I am sorry, but I didn't think mine would be fixed with a rubber-band , cos my combo eject button has a little green LED - when I press "eject" but, the led doesnt even light --> but when I press eject by right clicking the drive --> the LED lights and the tray comes out with a sloppy jerk.. If the band was faulty or something , wouldn't come out right..




You may edit your post to include the above details, so that people can offer help accordingly. And it does not harm to mention at the start itself that one has searched the forums already, so that another guy need not search it again or suggest you do it.


----------



## 144 (May 19, 2005)

GameAddict,
Try reading 1st post in this thread - I have mentioned that threre is a problem in my eject button. And sorry - Just becos you have a few posts extra than me doesn't give you the right to harass me here. I dont think anyone will mention that they had searched the forum.


----------



## GameAddict (May 19, 2005)

144 said:
			
		

> GameAddict,
> Try reading 1st post in this thread - I have mentioned that threre is a problem in my eject button. And sorry - Just becos you have a few posts extra than me doesn't give you the right to harass me here. I dont think anyone will mention that they had searched the forum.




I don't harass somebody , I don't know. The only point is that, one should mention the problem in detail, so that no further explanation is required.

Of course, you mentioned that you have problem with your eject button and then after some posts more details were given. And I only said to include those details in the first post.

And secondly, please don't come down to petty things like post counts.Regulars to this forum know that post counts is *not* an indicator for any sort of superiority.I hope you get what I meant. If anyway, my posts/attitude is offensive to you, please forgive it. By no means, I meant that.Let's get to your problem with the drive or our posts are going to get deleted for flaming.   

BTW, we you are still interested in arguing, use PM.   

GA


----------



## 144 (May 19, 2005)

Okay Peace - and apologies. 

So what about the switch problem? can I fix it at home or do I have take the trouble of visiting a hardware vendor?


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2005)

144 said:
			
		

> I dont think anyone will mention that they had searched the forum.



How do u know that ???


----------



## GameAddict (May 20, 2005)

*Two suggestions*

Hi,

After some searching, I concluded that the problem is with the power supply going to the button.

Second solution, is to get a small tray app. which will open/close the drive for you. Not an ideal one, but still easier then opening Explorer, right clicking the drive and selecting Eject.

Let's us know what your vendor suggests you.

BTW, I got another reason to avoid Samsung drives for my new PC.

GA


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Two suggestions*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> After some searching, I concluded that the problem is with the power supply going to the button.
> 
> ...



Dont the SAMSUNG jerks recv any complaints or grievances from customers, they havent been improving till date.. I'm  never to going to buy any of those stuffs again from Samsung.


----------



## shaunak (May 21, 2005)

samsung sux
liton was much better and cheaper!!


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

hey SAMSUNG IS BAD WITH OPTICAL DRIVES !!!!


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2005)

Pioneer is good.

It also comes without any tray,.... 

So,.... you cant have a prob with the tray..not coming out.


----------



## Calcatian (May 23, 2005)

*comes without any tray,....*

Woh kaisa cheez hai bhai 

Where will u place the disc


----------



## Sourabh (May 23, 2005)

thts a slot in drive

insert the cd and voila..

*img273.echo.cx/img273/7008/images8ie.jpg

seen with the MACS more often or not

google for more info


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Sourabh...you answerd that.



			
				Calcatian said:
			
		

> *comes without any tray,....*
> 
> Woh kaisa cheez hai bhai
> 
> Where will u place the disc



Dude use ur mind... 

... havnt you seen the* Car CD Players...*

... i havnt seen those with tray man!! 

*Btw Pioneer DVD-Roms are gr8...

havnt find any probs* 


*www.networksupply.ca/images/CCD-P16DVDS.gif


*www.planetenumerique.com/IMG/jpg/photo08-slot-in_1.jpg


.


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

*www.2cpu.com/Hardware/dvd-1640pro/slot-load.jpg


*Find more pictures here*

.


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

NF rollcage, don't need NE more images, I got it man 
New bout this feature just didnt kno there was 1 4 PCs.
  

If wht u r saying is tru bout Pioneer products I'll sure get 1 of them in future. Recently evn my BenQ drive has shown some nakhra 

How bout Pioneer DVD-/+RW, r they reliable 2 

and 1 more thing folks, shud I get a DVD-/+RW now or wait a bit more as tech in this field is very rapidly changing now


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> If wht u r saying is tru bout Pioneer products I'll sure get 1 of them in future


*
Pioneer products are very reliable man, I can assure you that will be a worth!!  *

The other day i was talking to a distributer in Nehru.Place(Delhi)
dont remember exactly.. may be it was <Multi Link Computers> or Computers Infinite.

he told me that the samsung/lg has sales bcoz of better margins, 
the normal purchaser buys the stuff the dealer throw at them.

Morever

Sony is good,
but He said... nothing beats Pioneer 120S....
Wat the hell is goin to happen vid it!!
*
It  has no tray to kharab kya hoga.*

These were the words of that guy!!

Also many of my friends have Pioneer & Sony CD players in their car, 
there is no problem of dust with those,.. n they mutually says Pioneer is better.

As far as the Computer Roms are concerned,

.. for samsung
we know that Samsung drives $ucks...

The problem usually arises in Tray

Despite the fact that lens is still in excelent condition, 
which ironically is the most important component of the optical drive....
goes to scrap!!

Therby, in case of the Pioneer.. there is no Tray
but a Slot its not only good but gr8.
*
Therefore,
in my opinion Pioneer is the best.*


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

Based on my experience, I can say not just tray,
lens, casing, support, business policy... everything about SamSung SUX


----------



## supernova (May 25, 2005)

Whtever drive you buy 8) 
CDROM
CD Writer
DVD ROM
CD / DVD Combo
DVD Writer

Samsung always have tray problem and LG always have problem with reading Discs  

Soln1: Buy a Samsung and fix it with LG Tray or vice versa   
Soln2:   Never buy Ssung or LG


----------



## mamba (May 26, 2005)

wherever u search on the net , u will find ppl complaining bout their samsung drives ( me including ) n there 2 mostly bout the tray problems

moral of the story 4 nebody reading this , NEVER BUY NE THING FRM SAMSUNG


----------

